# Potential Opportunity!



## Lewey (Jan 4, 2013)

I took a couple of my canes up to a high end retailer called Colonel Littleton. He has his main store in Lynneville Tennessee but I think he has a few more stores over on the east coast. This guy sells some expensive stuff. You can check out his website at http://www.colonellittleton.com/.

He has seen my website and indicated he was interested in seeing my work.

He's going to look at my canes for potential resale in his stores. I don't know if he'll go for them since I'm already selling on the internet and he sells a lot on the internet. It could be a conflict of interest. However, I may be able to offer to make a line of canes specific to his store and let him sell them exclusively. Hopefully we can work out some kind of an agreement.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Sounds great! That would be a great way to retire


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

It is a good sign you have been approached.

I visited the Colonel's site, and noted the rather ho-hum "Trail Stick #1" offered there. Your work would definitely be an improvement over that.

It seems the Colonel mark's the goods being sold as exclusives. At the least, I would think you would have to agree to a specific design made and sold only to the business, and not sell anything at all similar from your own site.

Good luck!


----------

